# Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....



## The Driver (9. Oktober 2006)

Was nehmt ihr so zum Spinn- und Jig-Angeln an geflochtener Schnur? ich bin ja immer verfechter der Mono gewesen, weil mir bei geflochtener die fische zu oft ausgeschlitzt sind. verwendet ihr einen puffer aus Mono vor dem spinnköder?

und zu guter letzt: wo bekommt man zu halbwegs fairen preisen anständige geflochtene??


----------



## Pilkman (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Powerline von Gigafish.
Fireline von Berkley
Power Pro über Spro.

Mein Favorit ist die Powerline. Einen Puffer aus Mono benutze ich eigentlich nur beim Pilken, ansonsten habe ich ca. 2m Fluorocarbon vorgeschaltet. Nicht wegen einem Puffereffekt, sondern wegen der geringeren Sichtbarkeit im klaren Wasser.


----------



## Veit (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Die Fireline kannste total vergessen. Es gibt zwar auch viele im Board die davon begeistert sind, aber dafür ist die Quote derjenigen, die sie sch... finden auch ziemlich hoch. 
Willste gleich ne Geflochtene, die was taugt, dann hol dir die Spiderwire.


----------



## BennyO (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Also ich kann dir da nur wiedersprechen.
Fische mittlerweile bestimmt schon seit 8 Jahren mit der Fireline und finde sie einfach nur klasse. Habe noch nie probleme mit ihr gehabt oder sonst was.
Den Mono-Puffer brauchst du nur, wenn du wirklich auf weite Distanz fischt. Alles unter 50 Meter ist es unsinnig.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Die Hausmarke von Angel Domäne.
Gutes Preis Leistungsverhältnis.
Und vorallendingen rundgeflochten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Ich verwende zum Spinnen in der Strömung die von Hemmingway ... sehr zu empfehlen. Mono habe ich keine vorgeschaltet.
Ich verwende ich zum Spinnen in Stillgewässer nur gute Mono, geflochtene hat dort für mich mehr Nachteile.


----------



## deger (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Fireline hat eine ganz schwache Abriebfestigkeit. Sobald die über Steine geführt wird kannst Du sie auch schon wieder auswechseln...am schlimmsten ist die XDS


----------



## Kochtoppangler (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*



deger schrieb:


> Fireline hat eine ganz schwache Abriebfestigkeit. Sobald die über Steine geführt wird kannst Du sie auch schon wieder auswechseln...am schlimmsten ist die XDS



Da man eh meist noch FC vorgeschaltet hat stört das aber nicht weiter .
Und ansonsten wüsst ich nicht was gegen Fireline spricht !


----------



## laci (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Fireline ist für mich die Beste bei spinnen aber für Hochsee nehme ich Whiplash.Alle beide sind sehr Gut.Die Tragkraft ist bei Whiplas zwar doppelt so Groß aber bei werfen macht sehr gerne Perücke,was bei "Fireline"(fast)Nie Passiert.


----------



## Buster (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*



> Die Hausmarke von Angel Domäne.
> Gutes Preis Leistungsverhältnis.
> Und vorallendingen rundgeflochten


 
wie nennt sich denn die Hausmarke der Angeldomäne ??

je mehr Info ich bekomme um so verwirrter werde ich #c 
dabei will ich doch nur mal auf der neuen Spin-Kombi eine geflochtene Schnur ausprobieren.
Eine einfache 0,16'ner würde mir ja reichen um Barschen, Zandern und Hechten mit Gummi nachzustellen - nur welche *grübel* #:


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Moin Moin ,
für mich gibt es nur die Hemminway Futura . Hab zum Test auch mal die Fireline auf die Ersatzspule draufgepackt und was soll ich sagen , die Hemmingway ist noch drauf die Fireline hat keine 3 Tage gehalten . Mag sein das es dran liegt das ich Küstenfischer bin , weiß ich aber nicht #c 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## plattform7 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie gut die Geflochtene von Stroft ist. Hat da Jemand schon Erfahrungen mit sammeln können?


----------



## SteinbitIII (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Hallo The Driver!!!
Weiß nicht, wo Du herkommst aber Angel Moritz in Kaltenkirchen bietet an: Fireline in leckeren Pink  alle Größen 270 Meter Spule 19,99€,
1200 Meter Spule 59,99€, auch wenn Sie viele ******* finden, für den Preis unschlagbar! Oder?
Gruß, Steinbit


----------



## Windmaster (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*


Hi,

die Stroft gefällt mir sehr gut, ist etwas abriebfester als die Fireline und lässt sich hervorragend werfen.
Habe falls interesse besteht noch Stroft-Schnur über.
Hatte mir eine Großspule gekauft und würde 350m davon verkaufen. (Typ 3 Tragkraft 6.0kg) Farbe : grün


​


----------



## erich17 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Also , ich habe die Fireline nach einmaliger Verwendung sofort wieder von der Rolle genommen. Da kann ich ja gleich mit Klaviersaiten angeln, so starr ist die.

Ich fische nunmehr seit 1 1/2 jahren die SPIDERWIRE in gelb in 0,17mm. 

Macht euch mal die Mühe und messt euere Schnüre mit der Mikrometerschraube nach !!!!!

Bei der Spiderwire stimmt der angegebene Durchmesser haargenau. Und sie hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen.

Das Problem mit dem ausschlitzen beim fischen mit geflochtenen ist einfach - die Ruten sind zu hart in der Spitze. Und oft ist die Bremse viel zu hart eingestellt.

Erich17


----------



## Dorschi (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Powerline von Gigafish.
> Fireline von Berkley
> Power Pro über Spro.
> 
> Mein Favorit ist die Powerline. Einen Puffer aus Mono benutze ich eigentlich nur beim Pilken, ansonsten habe ich ca. 2m Fluorocarbon vorgeschaltet. Nicht wegen einem Puffereffekt, sondern wegen der geringeren Sichtbarkeit im klaren Wasser.




Pilkman bei der Power pro hast Du meine uneingeschränkte Zustimmung, bei der Powerline stimmt die Tragkraft, aber ich bin mit der Abriebfestigkeit extrem unzufrieden.
2-3x ausversehen am Boot oder Kutter  langgescheuert in der Andrift und Dein Pilker verabschiedet sich unter Umständen ohne Biß und Hänger in´s Nirvana.
Fireline hab ich selbst nie probiert.


----------



## Dorschi (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*



Windmaster schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Stroft gefällt mir sehr gut, ist etwas abriebfester als die Fireline und lässt sich hervorragend werfen.
> Habe falls interesse besteht noch Stroft-Schnur über.
> ...


Bitte mal eine PM mit Preisangabe an mich! Wenn Du noch welche hast. Die wollte ich schon immer mal probieren!


----------



## Pilkman (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Pilkman bei der Power pro hast Du meine uneingeschränkte Zustimmung, bei der Powerline stimmt die Tragkraft, aber ich bin mit der Abriebfestigkeit extrem unzufrieden....



Hi Dorschi,

Deine Ausführungen zur Power Pro und zur Powerline stimmen auch mit meinen Erfahrungen überein... #6

... das hier hab ich gestern im Unterforum "Angeln Allgemein" auf die Frage, ob die Powerline gut ist, getackert... 



Pilkman schrieb:


> Eindeutig ja, auf der Stationärrolle ist das meine Lieblingsgeflochtene, obwohl die Power Pro abriebfester ist. Dafür ist die Powerline geschmeidiger und wirft sich wesentlich angenehmer.


----------



## Tim (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Hallo, 
zum Zandern im Rhein benutze ich die Tufline in 6,8kg. Hatte vorher die Fireline, die aber sehr empfindlich auf Steine und ruckartiges Ziehen (Anhieb, Hänger lösen) reagiert.

Gruss,
Tim


----------



## esox82 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Hallo,
also ich angele jetzt seit 3 wochen mit der neuen Fireline crystal! sie ist rundgeflochten und fast so durchsichtig wie Mono!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*



Buster schrieb:


> wie nennt sich denn die Hausmarke der Angeldomäne ??
> 
> je mehr Info ich bekomme um so verwirrter werde ich #c
> dabei will ich doch nur mal auf der neuen Spin-Kombi eine geflochtene Schnur ausprobieren.
> Eine einfache 0,16'ner würde mir ja reichen um Barschen, Zandern und Hechten mit Gummi nachzustellen - nur welche *grübel* #:


 
Guckst Du hier:
http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php?info=p128_DYNEEMA-SUPER-STRONG.html


----------



## Kochtoppangler (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*



erich17 schrieb:


> Also , ich habe die Fireline nach einmaliger Verwendung sofort wieder von der Rolle genommen. Da kann ich ja gleich mit Klaviersaiten angeln, so starr ist die.



Hättest sie noch 2 oder 3 Stündchen draufgelassen hättest gemerkt das sie nicht besonders lange so starr bleibt ...


----------



## bassking (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

...und ich sag dir auch, warum: erste Abnutzungen der Silikonummantelung.

Somit hast Du schon nach einem Angeltag deutlichen Verschleiß.

An 3 Tagen Steinpackungsangeln kannst du die Farbe der Schnur nur noch erahnen...und dann gehts auch Ruck- Zuck ins Schnurnirvana:

Erste Ausfaserungen schon nach wenigen Einsätzen- schliesslich erinnert das Erscheinungsbild an einen Wollfaden..zwischenzeitlich sind auch noch etliche Meter Schnurweite "entflohen".
Angelst Du in der kalten Jahreszeit, nimmt der Schnurkörper nun stark Wasser auf und gefriert...kaum noch Fischbarkeit.

Die Gefahr des Schnurbruchs besteht in der Phase der Ausfransung eigentlich immer.
Ich denke, das es an der unverwobenen Art des Schnurkerns liegt- hochwertige Schnüre bestehen aus ganz engen Flechtungen.
FIRELINE (alt) ist damals...laaaaange Zeit zurück mal eine top Schnur gewesen- jetzt ist sie im Vergleich für mich nahezu wertlos.


Grüsse, Bassking.#h


----------



## Sholar (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

ich fische nur mit mono daher frage ich hier mal wie saussieht bei Hängern an dicken Stöcken stienen etcpp???? wie verhält sich ne geflochtene da?


----------



## plattform7 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Habe die Fireline seit 2 Jahren auf der Rolle - keine Probleme bis jetzt, besonders seit ich ein Paar Meter FlourCarbon vorgeschaltet habe. Die Schnur ist schon steifer als manch eine andere, aber diese besondere Steife legt sich, wie Kochtopfangler schon sagte nach ein Paar Stunden / Tagen. Und ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass es die Abnutzung der Silikonschicht ist. Habe die auch im Winter im Einsatz gehabt und musste feststellen, dass die Schnur fast gar kein Wasser aufnimmt, also keine Probleme, auch im Winter nicht. Das mit "Ausfranzen" hatte ich mal - es waren nicht kritische, dennoch sichtbare Stellen zu sehen, nach einer wochenlangen Befischung einer Muschelbank. Nach einer Woche habe ich dann die ersten 3 Meter abgeschnitten und gut ist. Die Schnur hatte auch ohne Probleme viele Hänger überstanden.

Vielleicht bin ich aber nur so zufrieden, weil ich nichts besseres gefischt habe. Deshalb wollte ich ja auch in der nächsten Saison eine andere Schnur auf die Ersatzspule packen. Nur vom "Unbrauchbar" kann ich nicht reden #h


----------



## JamesFish007 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Naja ich finde die Fireline TOP , allerdings habe ich noch nie mit einer anderen Geflochtenen gefisch, werde vllt, wenn ich mir noch mal ne neue Rolle zulege was andres testen...mal sehen was der Thread noch so bringen mag.


----------



## Hermann W. (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*



esox82 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also ich angele jetzt seit 3 wochen mit der neuen Fireline crystal! sie ist rundgeflochten und fast so durchsichtig wie Mono!


 
Und, bist Du zufrieden mit der Schnur? Eine fast durchsichtige Geflochtene hört sich ja ganz interessant an!?

Gruß Hermann


----------



## ostfriesengerd (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Ich schwöre ebenfalls auf Hemmingway, in verschiedenen Stärken noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## BennyO (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

So wie ich von einigen gehört habe, soll die neue Fireline nicht so toll sein. Kann dies leider nicht selber sagen, da ich diese Schnur noch nie gefischt habe.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Zacharias Zander (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Ich würde auch die Finger von der Fireline lassen!Die Whiplash ist ne 1A Schnur!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christian D (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Zur fireline: Nie wieder, denn die Knotenfestigkeit ist mir zu schwach

Besser: Cormoran Zoom 7 ! Bisher die beste Geflochtene, die ich hatte!


----------



## bodenseepeter (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Ich fische Fireline - gerne!
Habe eine tuntig-rosane, die mir nie Probleme bereitet hat und die 14er in schwarz. Die hat mein Dealer von der Großrolle aufgespult und was kam? KEINE KNOTENFESTIGKEIT, STEIF WIE EIN BRETT und so weiter. Ich fand die Schnur auch Sch...lecht, bin zum Motzen in den Laden, habe anstandslos Ersatz (frische Großspule) bekommen und bin seitdem sehr angetan von dieser Schnur!


----------



## JamesFish007 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Von der Comoran habe ich auch schon viel gutes gehört...


----------



## The Driver (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

danke für die vielen tipps. hab jetzt erstmal ne 0,17er whiplash bestellt und zum vergleich eine 0,28er   Trilene Sensation transparent 0,28mm  (Mono).
Ich hab ja immer die gute alte Platil gefischt. werd auch dabei bleiben, allerdings nicht beim Spinnfischen vor allem beim Jiggen hab ich doch das gefühl dass mir durch die Mono viele Bisse entgehen.
Die neue Trilene soll ja sehr dehnungsarm sein... mal schauen...
Gute Schnur muss viele Eigenschaften haben...

Bei geflochtener hat mich immer gestört dass sie der fisch immer sieht und dass die Ausschlitzgefahr einfach größer ist... Ausserdem der preis... und oft platzt ein sorgsam gemachter knoten einfach so .... das sind alles nachteile die sich kaum wegdiskutieren lassen...
Fürs meeresfischen in Norge würd ich auch auf eine geflochtene zurückgreifen, keine frage...
aber was das spinnfischen im süsswasser betrifft betrete ich neuland.


----------



## spin-paule (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*



The Driver schrieb:


> ... Ausserdem der preis... *und oft platzt ein sorgsam gemachter knoten einfach so *.... das sind alles nachteile die sich kaum wegdiskutieren lassen...
> ...



Hi,
das Problem mit der Knotenfestigkeit ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Seit dem ich zwischen dem Wirbel/Kunstköder/Vorfach und der Hauptschnur ein "Knotenlos-Verbinder" (No-Knot) motiert habe, ist diese Schwachstelle behoben. 
Übrigends fische ich mit der Spiderwire, finde aber die Fireline auch O.K. 
Gruß#h ,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Pilkman (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*



The Driver schrieb:


> danke für die vielen tipps. hab jetzt erstmal ne 0,17er whiplash bestellt und zum vergleich eine 0,28er   Trilene Sensation transparent 0,28mm  (Mono). ....



Hi,

auaha, ich glaube dann wird das nichts mit den guten Erfahrungen mit der Geflochtenen... #t 

... warum?

Erstens hast Du Dir mit der 0,17er Whiplash ein Ankerseil bestellt, die Durchmesserangaben bei den Geflochtenen sind bekanntermaßen praktisch für den Allerwertesten. Deine sogenannte "0,17er" trägt etwas über 21 Kilo, praktisch also ´ne passable Schnur für die Multi, die auf eine 30-50lbs Bootsrute kommen würde... 

Zweitens ist die Whiplash für die Stationärrolle wohl mit die nervenaufreibendste Geflochtene, weil sie aufgrund ihrer Weichheit zu Perücken, Knötchen und anderem "Grünkohl" führt... |uhoh: 

Bei der Auswahl einer Geflochtenen IMMER an der Tragkraft orientieren, der Rest ist Phantasie. Zwischen 5 und 10 Kilo, mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht zum Spinnangeln, man würde ja auch nur in den seltensten Fällen eine 0,35er Mono oder dicker für diesen Zweck verwenden.

Wie gesagt, gute Empfehlungen wären gewesen: 0,13er (8 Kilo) oder 0,15er (9 Kilo) Power Pro von Spro, die 0,15er Tufline XP... oder... oder... oder...

... aber auf keinen Fall die Whiplash für die Stationärrolle.


----------



## Veit (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

So isses, Whiplash kannste total vergessen...


----------



## The Driver (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

naja, ehrlich gesagt ist die sache mit der "richtigen" schnur eine glaubenssache, wenn ich die beiträge hier so lese. wenn ich eine fireline gekauft hätte , hätten 10 andere member sicher gepostet die ist "sch.."
wie mans macht.... man machts falsch.
hab ja erstmal nur 100m bestellt...
wenn die nix taugt werd ich spiderwire oder power pro bestellen...

wer weiß.... vielleicht kommt bei dem ganzen geteste nur raus dass ich bei meiner guten alten Mono von Platil bleib, die hat schon der legendäre Aalspezi John Sidley benutzt und ist einer der letzten Angelartikel "made in Germany" und sowas unterstütze ich grundsätzlich....


----------



## The Driver (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

WAS??? hab grad mal geschaut: die Power Pro kostet ja locker 15cent/m!!!!!!! das sind ja knapp 70 euronen für 450m!
das ist mir zu heftig. damit kann man angeln wenn geld keine rolle spielt...


----------



## fantazia (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*



BennyO schrieb:


> Also ich kann dir da nur wiedersprechen.
> Fische mittlerweile bestimmt schon seit 8 Jahren mit der Fireline und finde sie einfach nur klasse. Habe noch nie probleme mit ihr gehabt oder sonst was.
> Den Mono-Puffer brauchst du nur, wenn du wirklich auf weite Distanz fischt. Alles unter 50 Meter ist es unsinnig.
> 
> ...


verstehe ich nich;+eigentlich is doch gerade auf kurze distanz nen puffer wichtig.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*



fantazia schrieb:


> verstehe ich nich;+eigentlich is doch gerade auf kurze distanz nen puffer wichtig.



sehe ich genauso, die Faustregel "doppelte Rutenlänge in Mono als Puffer" kommt doch daher, dass beim Landen des Fisches der gesamte Zug einer letzten Flucht von der Mono abgepuffert wird. Die Mono reicht dann von der Rolle bis zur Rutenspitze und in etwa nochmal so viel von der Rutenspitze bis zum Fisch, daher doppelte Rutenlänge...

Ein Bsp: Rute 4m, Schnurlänge von der Rolle zum Fisch ca. 8m
-> bei einer guten geflochtenen hast du dann 1% Dehnung, das sind lediglich 8cm plus das, was deine Rute abfedert. Wenn Sie zu hart zurückschnellt, unterstützt sie das Ausschlitzen dann noch sogar noch...


----------



## Pilkman (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

@ The Driver

Wozu brauchst Du denn bitte 450m für EINE Rolle? |kopfkrat 

Ich spule bei meinen Spinnrollen knapp 150 Meter auf, der Rest wird mit Mono unterfüttert. Und: Ich habe noch nie beim Spinnangeln die Unterfütterung gesehen, geschweige denn dass ich diese angreifen mußte.

Außerdem lohnt der Kauf von Großspulen, wenn Du eine Geflochtene gefunden hast, die DIR zusagt. Dann bezahlt man auch lange nicht so viel, Großspulen der Power Pro beispielsweise mit ca. 1.300 Metern werden für ca. 100 Euro gehandelt.

PS:
Die Whiplash fällt bei Stationärrollen recht eindeutig aus der Glaubens-Sparte raus...  ... denn sie ist DEFINITIV nichts für die Stationärrolle. Vor allem als 21 Kilo tragender Tampen.


----------



## bassking (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Hi.
Kann mich Pilkman und Veit nur anschliessen: die Whiplash ist eine richtig schlechte Schnur zum Twistern..die kann man schon mit bloßem Finger aufschieben- Folgen sind, das sich die einzelnen Fasern so weit lockern, dass Knötchen, Schlaufen und sonstnochwas entstehen.

Außerdem saugt sie Wasser und ist nicht rundgeflochten...was beim Twistern sehr wichtig ist.

Leute, es hat seinen Grund, warum deutsche "Vorzeigeangler" NIEMALS Fireline aufziehen...außer ein Herr Dietel- der hat aber wohl einen Werbevertrag mit Berkley |kopfkrat 

Die Berkley Gummiwürste als Top Zanderköder anzupreisen, ist jedenfalls schon schwer verdächtig |supergri 

Grüsse, Bassking.


----------



## NorbertF (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*



> Leute, es hat seinen Grund, warum deutsche "Vorzeigeangler" NIEMALS Fireline aufziehen...außer ein Herr Dietel- der hat aber wohl einen Werbevertrag mit Berkley
> 
> Die Berkley Gummiwürste als Top Zanderköder anzupreisen, ist jedenfalls schon schwer verdächtig



Vielleicht ist ja auch einfach nur sehr zufrieden mit der Fireline? So wie ich auch? Ok die Farbe bleibt nicht, aber ich fisch eh die rauchgraue...sonst keine Beanstandungen.
Die "Gummiwürste" sind übrigens sehr fängig...richtig eingesetzt. Darauf beissen nicht nur Barsche und Zander, ich hab damit sogar schon 2 Schleien gefangen. Kein Witz.
Ich denke nicht dass man mit der Fireline soviel falschmacht. Ja ich hab auch schon anderen probiert, nein ich fand die nicht besser. Auf meiner Hechtrute habe ich die Schnur schon 2 Jahre drauf, die hält immer noch. Damit wurde heftig geschleppt (Irland), massig getwistert und geblinkert. Immer noch wunderbar zu fischen. Jetzt muss ich allerdings dann mal erneuern, weil zu viele Meter fehlen (Abriss).


----------



## bassking (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Zufrieden mit Berkley?

Ich auch !

Beim Forellenangeln haben sie klar die Nase vorn !

Die Gummiköder sind einfältig konstruiert und zudem noch öfters
verknickt...die Farben schwach.

Man erkennt deutlich, dass hier keine "Zanderfirma" baut.

Und wenn man öffentlich mit Berkley-cap, Rute, Schnur, köder, Testfahrten etc. auftritt- dann steckt schon (Mitarbeiter)- System dahinter.

Ist ja nicht schlimm...ist Werbung :m 

Mein Fazit: Fireline ist höchstens zum Schleppen/Naturköderangeln tauglich.
Zum längeren Twistern ist die Schnur Kacke.
Die Twister-"Profis", die ich so kenne, nehmen NIEMALS diese Schnur - aber Jeder, wie er möchte ! #6 

Bassking.


----------



## karlosito (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

welche geflochtene könnt ihr denn jetz empfehlen? die zoom oder die spiderwire? werd in den nächsten tagen auch neue schnur brauchen und will ma was anderes testen als die fireline.


----------



## erich17 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Wie ich vorher schon geschrieben habe, liegt im Keller noch gut 200 Meter Fireline. Hab gerade nachgemessen. Durchmesser 0,33mm und Tragkraft 9,3 Kilo !!!!!! Liebe Leute, das macht sogar eine gute Mono , da brauche ich keine FIRELINE die starr ist wie eine Klavierseite !

Meine SPIDERWIRE hat genau wie angegeben 0,17mm und trägt 16 Kilo und ist geschmeidig wie eine Mono.

Ich bleib dabei, die SPIDERWIRE ist für mich die beste geflochtene.

Erich17


----------



## Promachos (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen: Ich fische die SPIDERWIRE und bin restlos begeistert von dieser Schnur!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Also ich kenne nur Fireline und Whiplash.
Aber daß die 17 er Whiplash auf keinen Fall zum Spinnen auf der Stationärolle geeignet ist, ist keine Glaubensfrage! Die geht nur zum Schleppen, auf der Multi oder zur Not in kleinerem Durchmesser zum Spinnen, aber den muss das auch ne gute Rolle sein. Bei mir (ab Shimano Stradic) aufwärts hatte ich mal ne 10 er Whiplash aufgespult. Das ging einigermassen. Aber neu kaufen für den Zweck ist nicht gut.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## BennyO (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

So wirde es mir mal in Heiligenhafen in beiden Angelläden erklärt. Habe das auch nicht wirklich verstanden. 
Seitdem fische ich garnicht mehr mit einem Mono-Puffer und fange auch nicht weniger als früher mit einem Mono-Puffer.

Also meiner Meinung nach kann man den Puffer weglassen. AUch beim Pilken verwende ich keinen Puffer mehr.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Pinn (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*



bassking schrieb:


> Hi.
> Kann mich Pilkman und Veit nur anschliessen: die Whiplash ist eine richtig schlechte Schnur zum Twistern..die kann man schon mit bloßem Finger aufschieben- Folgen sind, das sich die einzelnen Fasern so weit lockern, dass Knötchen, Schlaufen und sonstnochwas entstehen.
> 
> Außerdem saugt sie Wasser und ist nicht rundgeflochten...was beim Twistern sehr wichtig ist.


 
Hallo Leute,

was mir überhaupt nicht in den Kopf will, ist wie man beispielsweise von einer 0,30mm Monofil auf eine 0,15er oder gar 0,17er Geflochtene umsteigen kann. Die Tragkraft einer 0,30er Monofil liegt bei 7kg und die einer 0,17er Whiplash bei 20 kg. Das ist viel mehr als die Aktionskurve einer schweren Spinnrute hergibt. An die 0,17 Whiplash könnte man über Wasser (!) eine Kiste Bier hängen, aber ich kenne keine Spinn- oder Twisterrute, die diese Belastung aushält!

Ich fische gerne mit der Whiplash, aber nur in 0,06 mm. Die trägt immerhin 10kg, was fürs Spinnfischen auf große Zander und Hechte schon fast zuviel ist. Gäbe es die Whiplash in 0,04 mm, wäre das sicher meine Schnur!

Als Vorfach verwende ich meistens 1-2m 0,30er bis 0,35 Stroft oder 0,35er bis 0,40er Vanish mit Albright-Knoten oder ein weiches Stahlvorfach von ca. 50cm und ca. 5kg mit no-knot-Verbinder.

Probleme mit Perücken habe ich überhaupt nicht, weil ich mit Monofil unterfüttere, an das ich nicht mehr als 150m Geflochtene anknote. Das ergibt eine dünne Schicht geflochtener Schnur auf dem harten monofilen Kern, in der die Schnurlagen nicht ineindander schneiden können.

Zuviel geflochtene Schnur auf einer Stationärrolle ist tödlich, aber das gilt nicht nur für die Whiplash! Die Füllung wird zu weich und beim strammen Einkurbeln zieht sich die Schnur gern in die unteren Lagen rein.

Größter Nachteil der Whiplash ist die geringe Abriebfestigkeit, aber den kann man ja durch Vorschalten entsprechender Monofilschnüre ausschalten. Und vor allem, man sollte sich an der Tragkraft orientieren, nicht am angegeben Schnurdurchmesser! 

Von der Fireline bin ich auch nicht so begeistert...

Gruß, Werner


----------



## BennyO (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Genau so ist es mit jeder geflochtenen Schnur. Super posting.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Zopenhunter (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*



The Driver schrieb:


> danke für die vielen tipps. hab jetzt erstmal ne 0,17er whiplash bestellt und zum vergleich eine 0,28er   Trilene Sensation transparent 0,28mm  (Mono).
> neuland.



Ach Du ********, eine 17er Whiplash zum Spinnen. Das hat nix mehr mit "Glaubensfrage" zu tun, das ist einfach eine schlechte Wahl. Wenn Du kannst, mache die Bestellung rückgängig!!! Zum Spinnfischen höchstens die 0,06er Whiplash!!! Oder am besten eine ganz andere Schnur.

Mit der 17er wird die Wurfweite von leichten Spinnködern ganz gewaltig in den Keller gehen. Angeln mit Spinnern und kleinen Gummifischen sowie eine gute Köderführung kann man vergessen


----------



## erich17 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Mich würde jetzt ganz heiss interessieren wie dick die 0,06er Whiplash nun wirklich ist. ( Ich hab die selbst noch nie gefischt und kann sie dadurch auch nicht messen.). Wer kann die mal nachmessen?

Ich frage das deshalb, weil für mich eben ganz entscheidend ist, wie weit ich mit einer Schnur werfen kann. Und die Dicke der Schnur ist da entscheidend. Wegen der Tragkraft mach ich mir keinerlei Sorgen - hier ist für mich die Einstellung der Bremse massgeblich. Und in Gewässern mit vielen Hindernissen würde ich sowieso nicht mit einer Schnur unter 20kg Tragkraft fischen.
Bezüglich der Knoten muss ich sagen, dass mir in meinen ganzen 40 Jahren fischen noch NIE ein Knoten aufgegangen ist.

Erich17


----------



## Klaus-a. (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie gut die Geflochtene von Stroft ist. Hat da Jemand schon Erfahrungen mit sammeln können?



Hallo, ich fische schon seit ca. 3Jahren mit der Stroft.Es gibt für mich keine besere als Stroft.......ist die einzige runde geflochten Schnur.Kann ich nur empfehlen,ist zwar etwas teuer,aber der Preis ist für mich gerechtfertigt.#6 
Ich kaufe immer hier.........................................
http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/index.htm?schnuere_-_multifile_stroft.htm

Und hier ein Testbericht
http://angler-online.anglerwebs.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=63&Itemid=0

|wavey:


----------



## Lahnsitzer (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Habe immer mit Fireline gefischt, nun habe ich die Balzer Iron Line probiert in der Stärke 0,10 zum ultra light jiggen und die 0,25 zum schleppen! Muß sagen, bis jetzt bin ich super zufrieden damit!
Zum reinen schleppen kann ich die Cormoran corastron empfehlen, meine Frau fischte die 0,30 in Schweden und für diesen Preis ist diese Schnur kaum zu schlagen, nur zum spinnen oder jiggen würde ich sie auf keinem fall empfehlen, da sie platt und nicht im geringsten rund geflochten ist!


----------



## erich17 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Hallo Klaus,

und jetzt sind wir wieder bei meinem entscheidenden Punkt.

Die Stroft wird nur in Tragkraft angegeben. Welchen Durchmesser hat denn jetzt die 20kg STROFT ???????

Erich17


----------



## Pinn (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*



erich17 schrieb:


> Mich würde jetzt ganz heiss interessieren wie dick die 0,06er Whiplash nun wirklich ist. ( Ich hab die selbst noch nie gefischt und kann sie dadurch auch nicht messen.). Wer kann die mal nachmessen?
> 
> Ich frage das deshalb, weil für mich eben ganz entscheidend ist, wie weit ich mit einer Schnur werfen kann. Und die Dicke der Schnur ist da entscheidend. Wegen der Tragkraft mach ich mir keinerlei Sorgen - hier ist für mich die Einstellung der Bremse massgeblich. Und in Gewässern mit vielen Hindernissen würde ich sowieso nicht mit einer Schnur unter 20kg Tragkraft fischen.
> Bezüglich der Knoten muss ich sagen, dass mir in meinen ganzen 40 Jahren fischen noch NIE ein Knoten aufgegangen ist.
> ...


 
Hallo Erich,

die läßt sich so nicht messen, weil sie erstens nicht stramm rundgeflochten ist und sich zweitens mit Mikrometer extrem zusammendrücken läßt. Irgenwer hat mal gesagt, der echte Durchmesser liegt beim doppelten bis dreifachen des angegeben Durchmessers, was einer 0,12er bis 0,18er Monofil enstpräche.

Feederangler benutzen oft die 0,06er Whiplash und kommen damit 100m und mehr raus.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## schnuppel (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Hallo, 
ich nutze seit Beginn der diesjährigen Raubfischsaison die Cormroan Corastrong Zoom 7 in der Stärke  0,12,  nicht zu verwechseln mit der normalen Corastrong.
Nach nun 5 Monaten im Einsatz kann ich die Schnur nur empfehlen, wirklich rundgeflochten, sehr gute Abriebfestigkeit, keine Perückenbildung, kein auffransen.Die Farbe hält natürlich auch wie bei anderen geflochtenen nicht.
Und der Preis für eine 300 m Spule von 32,95 geht für diese Qualität voll i.O.
Abraten kann ich nur von der Dega Titanit, die ist im Verhältniss zur angegeben Tragkraft viel zu stark vom Durchmesser.


----------



## Veit (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*



bassking schrieb:


> Hi.
> Leute, es hat seinen Grund, warum deutsche "Vorzeigeangler" NIEMALS Fireline aufziehen...außer ein Herr Dietel- der hat aber wohl einen Werbevertrag mit Berkley |kopfkrat
> 
> Die Berkley Gummiwürste als Top Zanderköder anzupreisen, ist jedenfalls schon schwer verdächtig |supergri



|good: 

@ karlosito: Ob Spiderwire oder Zoom 7 ist eigentlich fast egal. Sind beides sehr gute Schnüre, die ich nur empfehlen kann. Die Spiderwire finde ich zwar irgendwie noch etwas besser, aber mit der Zoom 7 kaufste auch was gutes.


----------



## Case (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*



erich17 schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> und jetzt sind wir wieder bei meinem entscheidenden Punkt.
> 
> ...



Welchen Durchmesser eine 20kg Stroft hat kann ich Dir nicht sagen. aber die 6kg hat einen Durchmesser von 0,28 - 0,3 mm. Die 7,9kg Fireline hat Durchmesser zwischen 0,2 und 0,24 mm. Beides an wenig geangelten Schnüren gemessen.
Ich verwende für die Messung druckgedämpte, digitale Mikrometer mit denen Kleberauftragsstärken ermittelt werden. Da drückt's nicht viel zusammen. 

Case

Ps. Bei Interesse kann ich mal paar Schnüre nachmessen. PN.


----------



## erich17 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Hallo Case,

das wundert mich jetzt sehr, dein Ergebniss. Eine Stroft hat mit 6kg Tragkraft schon einen Durchmesser von annähern 0,30mm ???? Da ist ja jede Mono besser !!!!

Ich frage deshalb so genau nach all diesen Werten, weil ich für meine "Reserve Spin-Rute" mal was anderes testen will, als die dirklich sehr sehr teuere SPIDERWIRE.

Wobei ich nach all den Posting denke, daß die SPIDERWIRE, was alles in allem anbelangt, doch die beste geflochtene ist.

Sehr geringer Durchmesser mit sehr hoher Tragkraft und rund geflochten für weiteste Würfe und sehr gechmeidig und abriebsfest. Aber eben dieser ultimativ hohe Preis !!!!!

Erich17


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*



erich17 schrieb:


> das wundert mich jetzt sehr, dein Ergebniss. Eine Stroft hat mit 6kg Tragkraft schon einen Durchmesser von annähern 0,30mm ???? Da ist ja jede Mono besser !!!!


Das ist kein Wunder, kommt drauf an was man genau mißt und soviel stärker sind die Flechtfasern nun auch nicht.

Eine Berkley Trilene Sensithin 0,30mm (real 0.34mm) und eine Monotec Futura Typ23 reißen selbst bei komplizierten Knoten bei 9,5kg im Test ab, was mir genau gerade nicht reicht. Beide Phantasieangaben um die 14kg. 
Generell sind die Tragkräfte der Multifilen eben nicht soviel höher, die Faser hätte theoretisch den 1,9fachen Wert (Angaben Stroft), aber die Luft dazwischen und die Schnuraufbaumechanik drücken das herunter, jeder Knoten (incl. No-Knot-Knoten was ja eigentlich auch ein Wickelknoten ist ) wirkt bei Multifilen stärker Tragkraftmindernd als bei Monofilen. 
Im Endeffekt sind die max. Reisskräfte ziemlich gleich, vor allem wenn man die leichte immer vorhandene Abnutzung der Multifilen dazu nimmt und weiterhin dann als Mono-Fischer noch regelmäßig die vorderen 5-10m auswechselt, was die Multifilen Fischer mit ihrem teuren Geflecht nicht dauernd tun. 
Ganz obskur wird das beim Abreissen eines Hängers, da läßt sich eine 0.30er Mono mit ca 7-8kg viel schwerer oder eben nicht mehr über das Gerät abreissen, wegen Dehnung und Gummiband, aber auch der Pufferung aller Rucke und Schläge. Ergo: Monoschnüre sind viel Drillstärker im Ernstfall.

Meine neueste Mono-Errrungenschaft Trilene Sensation ist schon ein Knaller, geeignet Multifile zurückzudrängen, beim Spinnern und Wobblern auf Hecht auf jeden Fall. Die Dehnung ist in der Anfangsphase der Belastung deutlich reduziert, der Berich von geschätzen 500-1000g dehnt kaum, die Dehnung erfolgt erst bei höherer Belastung und wäre im Fischdrill hilfreich.
Einzig GuFIs im 20-30g brutto lassen sich nicht ordentlich beschleunigen, da fehlt die Härte eindeutig. 
Der Unterwasserkontakt ist aber gut, auf wilde Beisser wie Forellen und Hechte halte ich diese Mono für eindeutig überlegen und die Bißausbeute bestätigt die Mono.
Für mich habe ich auch festgestellt: Ich fische lieber eine weichere Schnur an harter Rute als eine harte Schnur an weicher Rute, und eine harte Schnur an harter Rute nervt einfach zuviel und bringt Aussteiger.

An guten Multifilen, die bei mir wohl nur noch ganz speziell zum Einsatz kommen werden (Dicke GuFi+Distanzfischen), fische ich die Hemmingway Monotec Futura 18 und 22, das sind stabile und wirklich harte Schnüre, nerven leicht beim Werfen durch Ringgeräusche und die Powerline 17 welche sich sehr schön wirft, gut benimmt und richtig straff ist, allerdings für die Angabe sehr dick ist. Die Spiderwire kenne ich auch, finde ich faseriger als die Powerline, wirft sich aber erstklassig. Tragkraftreserven sind schwach bei der, z.B. im Gegensatz zu der Monotec Futura.


----------



## Zopenhunter (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*



erich17 schrieb:


> Hallo Case,
> 
> das wundert mich jetzt sehr, dein Ergebniss. Eine Stroft hat mit 6kg Tragkraft schon einen Durchmesser von annähern 0,30mm ???? Da ist ja jede Mono besser !!!!
> 
> ...



Spiderwire teuer? Gibts doch bei Ebay und Askari für weniger als 10EUR pro 100m.


----------



## The Driver (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

ihr habt mich überredet.
hab eben grad die Whiplash abbestellt und gegen die Zoom 7 in 0,12 getauscht. ist beim Angel Spezi kein Prob, der hat beide Schnüre.
Auf die Trilene Senstion bin ich auch mal gespannt, die hab ich ja auch gleich bestellt. Es müsste eine Schnur geben die die Vorzüge von monofil und geflochten vereint... dass kann aber auch noch ein paar jahre dauern..... vielleicht gelingt es eines tages ja synthetische spinnenseide herzustellen.... versuche laufen bereits.....


----------



## melis (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

An alle die die *Spiderwire stealth* fischen. Weiß jemand welche lb angaben auf den Großspulen in Deutschland drauf stehen? Ich meine auf der 0,14er Großspule in gelb stand 10lb drauf. Bin aber nicht mehr ganz sicher. Sind es die mono lb angaben oder die test lb angaben? BITTE NICHT UMRECHNEN!


----------



## melis (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*



The Driver schrieb:


> vielleicht gelingt es eines tages ja synthetische spinnenseide herzustellen.... versuche laufen bereits.....


Ist schon gelungen. Nur noch zu teuer für Massenfertigung.


----------



## Hooked (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Petri!
Ich kann Dir nur Stroft GTP in 6 oder 8kg Tragkraft ans Herz legen und wenns günstiger sein soll dei TufLine XP 6,8Kg (0,15mm) empfehlen. Bei allen anderen kann man die Flechtung aufrebbeln und (oder) sie sehen nach ein paar Einsätzen aus wie ein Wollfaden. Die TufLine hat meiner Meinung nach das beste Preisleistungsverhältnis. Da bekommt man 100m schon für 9,95 und ich habe schon 1 1/2 Jahre die selbe TufLine auf der Spule und sie ist immernoch enggeflochten(glatt) und rund! Nur die Farbe verblasst ziemlich schnell was aber bei allen geflochtenen der Fall sein soll. Aber probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## Veit (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

@ Erich 17: Viiiiiieeeeel teurer als ne Fireline ist die Spiderwire auch nicht. Hab die immer im Angelladen gekauft, da kostet die gut 15 Euro pro hundert Meter. Da es meiner Meinung nach reicht, die Spule mit 150 m zu füllen und den Rest Mono zu unterfüttern, bezahlste gute 20 Euronen für ne Schnurfüllung. (geht wahrscheinlich über E-Bay ect. noch günstiger, aber auf die paar Euros kann ich dann auch verzichten)  Finde das ist nicht die Welt, ich gönne mir das immer mehrmals im Jahr, da ich finde es gibt nix unschöneres als mit alter Schnur oder halb voller Spule zu fischen. Nach zwei Monaten (bei nahezu täglichem Einsatz) wende ich die Geflochtene und kann nochmal zwei Monate die Schnur fischen. Und dann ist halt mal ein Schnurwechsel angesagt.
Wer nur mal am Wochenende angeln geht fischt auch locker ein Jahr und mehr mit einer Füllung Geflochtener.


----------



## Pilkman (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*



The Driver schrieb:


> ihr habt mich überredet.
> hab eben grad die Whiplash abbestellt und gegen die Zoom 7 in 0,12 getauscht. .....



Hi,

wesentlich bessere Entscheidung von der Schnur her! #6

PS:
Obwohl die 0,10er mit 10,8 Kilo Tragkraft auch locker gereicht hätte, eher noch die 0,08er mit 9,2 Kilo oder die 0,06er mit 8,4 Kilo. Wie gesagt, die Durchmesserangaben sind eher Phantasieergebnisse...


----------



## Beastmaster (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Für mich ist die beste geflochtene Schnur eindeutig die PowerPro! Habe gestern mit meiner Salzwasserausrüstung (260er Slammer mit 15 lbs PowerPro) gefischt, da meine neue Schnur (10 lbs PowerPro) noch unterwegs ist.
Musste unter Einsatz rohester Gewalt einen Hänger lösen, als ich merkte, daß irgendwas gerissen war dachte ich natürlich an die Schnur, da ich ein neues 10 kg tragendes Stahlvorfach benutzte. Pustekuchen, das 7x7 war genau in der Mitte gerissen, die einzelnen Fäden hingen fröhlich herum. 
Deshalb: PowerPro :m.

Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## melis (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

@ BM
Was meinst du welchen realen Durchmesser und Tragkraft hat die 15lb?


----------



## Beastmaster (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*



melis schrieb:


> @ BM
> Was meinst du welchen realen Durchmesser und Tragkraft hat die 15lb?



Wenn man sich die Tragkraft umrechnet entsprechen 15 lbs ungefähr 7 Kilo, meiner Meinung nach liegt die tatsächliche Tragkraft aber höher! Ich habe gestern wirklich extrem an der Schnur geruppt, hatte sie mir erst um den Jackenärmel gewickelt und gezogen, war nix zu machen, die Schnur hat richtig in den Arm geschnitten #d.
Erst als ich sie um die Zange gewickelt hatte konnte ich so viel Druck ausüben, dass das Vorfach riss.

Zum Durchmesser kann ich Dir nix konkretes sagen, ich würde auf 0,20 mm tippen #c.

Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## profifischer (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

@ schnuppel
meine 0,12er zoom ist überhaupt nicht rundgeflochten.
fische zur zeit die qantum quattron pt braid. einfach eine geile schnur.leider verliert sie sehr schnell ihre farbe.


----------



## don_king (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Servus,

ich habe schon mit Fireline, PowerPro, Stroft und aktuell Zoom7 gefischt, alles zum gufieren.

Die Fireline halte ich auch für Schrott, die PowerPro ist nicht schlecht. Die Zoom7 in 0,06mm#d ist anfangs ganz gut, nach einer Weile geht aber die Versiegelung ab und sie wird etwas dicker. Ausserdem kann man die Flechtung nicht wirklich als rund bezeichnen. Die mit Abstand beste Geflochtene ist die Stroft, sie ist zwar in der Anschaffung teuer aber hält wesentlich länger als alle anderen, sie sieht nach über einem Jahr intensivem Spinnfischen noch aus wie neu. Und sie ist wirklich rund!


----------



## ForellenMike (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

PowerPro 15lbs..30lbs ca. 0,28..0,30mm/12...17kg (wenig signifikante Unterschiede zwischen den drei "verschiedenen" Größen).
Da hier immer wieder Fragen auftauchen, die Boardi WalKo in seinem Schnurtest schon Beantwortet hat, hier zur Erinnerung der Link:
Walkos Schnurtest
Und hier ist der Thread, der zum Test führte. Wer ihn nicht kennt, sollte ihn unbedingt durchlesen, vor allem Walkos zusätzliche Kommentare (ab ca. Seite 9): Link zum Thread


----------



## Case (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*



erich17 schrieb:


> Hallo Case,
> 
> das wundert mich jetzt sehr, dein Ergebniss. Eine Stroft hat mit 6kg Tragkraft schon einen Durchmesser von annähern 0,30mm ???? Da ist ja jede Mono besser !!!!
> 
> Erich17



Jetzt wunderts mich auch. Denn nach Walkos Schnurtabelle müsste ich dann eine 10kg Stroft haben. Leider steht auf der Spule nix drauf, und den Beleg hab ich natürlich nicht mehr. ? Waklkos Ergebnis deckt sich mit meinem von der FL. #c 

Wie auch immer..Diese Tabelle find ich Klasse. Das sind einfach mal Belege.
Danke für's einstellen @ ForellenMike

Case


----------



## Beastmaster (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*



ForellenMike schrieb:


> PowerPro 15lbs..30lbs ca. 0,28..0,30mm/12...17kg (wenig signifikante Unterschiede zwischen den drei "verschiedenen" Größen).
> Da hier immer wieder Fragen auftauchen, die Boardi WalKo in seinem Schnurtest schon Beantwortet hat, hier zur Erinnerung der Link:
> Walkos Schnurtest
> Und hier ist der Thread, der zum Test führte. Wer ihn nicht kennt, sollte ihn unbedingt durchlesen, vor allem Walkos zusätzliche Kommentare (ab ca. Seite 9): Link zum Thread



Die PowerPro die ich benutze, hat in den verschiedenen Schnurklassen aber merkliche Unterschiede im Durchmesser ;+.
Vielleicht bin ich einem Betrüger aufgesessen, angeblich sind ja schon Fälschungen der Schnur aufgetaucht.

Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## melis (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Nicht angeblich, es sind Fälschungen von Power Pro auf dem Markt. Vielleicht hat ja walko solche bekommen. Kannst ihm ja deine zuschicken und wir wissen es besser. Sofern dir das Porto nicht zuviel ist.


----------



## netzeflicker (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Hallo für mich gibt es nur eine und die kommt aus dem Hause Profiblinker die Carbon x Dynamic, mit Ihrem Leitfaden im inneren ist es wirklich möglich eine Spleis zu machen und so ohne Knoten zu arbeiten (nur vorbereitet zu Hause) aber schaut Euch mal die Tragkraft im Durchmesserverhältniss an und sagt mir das es besser geht. Ich bin wirklich gepannt, eines jedoch muss ich zugeben der Preis ist Fürstlich.  Allzeit Petri Heil wünscht uns der netzeflicker


----------



## erich17 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Habe mir jetzt den Test fast 1 Stunde genau reingezogen und komme zum Ergebnis:
(Und jetzt bitte nicht sagen ich sei voreingenommen weiil ich diese Schnur schon seit über 1 Jahre fische )

Was Durchmesser zu Tragkraft angeht und dann noch als Rund bezeichnet werden kann ist die SPIDERWIRE 0,17er für mich der Testsieger.

Ich begründe meine Meinung nach dem Test so.

In Abhängigkeit des tatsächlichen Durchmessers ist die Tragkraft sehr gut. Und wie ich schon sagte , kommt mir persönlich es schon darauf an , daß die Schnur so dünn wie möglich sein sollte - denn das bringt oft die entscheidenden Meter beim werfen - und auch was das "rund sein" angeht, ist ja unter dem Micro katastrophal. Selbst da spielt die SPIDERWIRE ganz oben mit - was ja auch wieder Weite bringt , weil sich die Schnur schöner von der Rolle zieht. Eine geflochtene Schnur mit tatsächlich 0,35mm und mehr kann mir gestohlen bleiben - wohlgemerkt beim Spinnfischen.

Mein Testsieger : SPIDERWIRE

Erich17


----------



## don_king (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Servus,

ich habe gerade die auf der ersten Seite von Boardie Windmaster angebotene Stroft erhalten und mal mit meiner aktuellen ZOOM7 0,06mm verglichen.

Weiter oben hatte jemand geschrieben die Stroft Typ 3 mit 6kg wäre real 0,30mm dick. Das kann ich leider nicht nachmessen, rein optisch ist die ZOOM genau so dick aber längst nicht so eng geflochten und schon gar nicht rund (wie auch, schließlich sind lediglich drei Stränge zu einem Zopf verflochten).
Für mein Empfinden ist die Schnur nicht dicker als andere mit ähnlicher Tragkraft. Vielleicht kommt der Unterschied daher dass bei den flach geflochtenen Schnüren die flache Seite gemessen wird.

Ich htte die Stroft vor ein paar Jahren schon mal auf der Rolle bis mein Händler sie aus dem Programm genommen hat#d. Ich kenne keine bessere Geflochtene, der hohe Preis rechtfertigt sich durch eine locker dreimal so lange Lebensdauer wie beispielsweise bei der ZOOM (die auch nicht schlecht ist aber in einer ganz anderen Liga spielt).

Gruß Stefan


----------



## profifischer (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

die Quantum Quattron PT Braid und die 0,14er cormoran zoom finde ich am besten.


----------



## Bernhard* (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Hallo zusammen!

Hat schon jemand die *STREN Super Braid * gefischt oder wenigstens in der Hand gehabt?

Habe schon gutes von der Schnur gehört!!!


----------



## schnuppel (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Nein, die ist mir dann doch etwas zu teuer.


----------



## Bernhard* (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Hat schon jemand die *STREN Super Braid *gefischt oder wenigstens in der Hand gehabt?
> 
> Habe schon gutes von der Schnur gehört!!!


 


schnuppel schrieb:


> Nien, die ist mir dann doch etwas zu teuer.


 
Wer billig kauft kauft zwei mal!
Erinnere mich an ne 0,08er Powerline, ich nach dem ersten mal Fischen wieder abgespult und in die Tonne getreten hab, weil sie ausser steif nur noch steif war.
Die Stroft GTP ist ja noch um einiges teurer


----------



## Debilofant (6. November 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Aus wenig erfreulichem Anlass senfe ich auch noch was hierzu, speziell zur (alten) Fireline.

Ich hatte vor knapp zwei Wochen endlich mal wieder Zeit einen halben Tag an der Oder mit Gummi auf Zander loszuziehen mit einer leichten und einer "schweren" Peitsche mit 40-100g WG. Auf letzterer hatte ich eine Stradic FG 4000 (Kopfbremse) mit einer 0,17er Fireline montiert, mit der ich bislang zufrieden war und deren Knotenfestigkeit ich bei korrekt gebundenen Knoten beim Hängerlösen schon als reichlich ausreichend empfand...

Wie das immer so ist: Statt Gardemaßzander bekam ich einen Wels der (vermutlichen) Kategorie Baumstamm ans Band, der sofort in die Strömung Richtung Buhnenkopf abmarschierte, es sich dort bereits 30m im Strom stehend kurz gemütlich machte, um dann schräg stromab unaufhaltsam in Richtung Strommitte abzuziehen und die Rolle fortan nur so qualmen zu lassen. Als der Fisch nach 2 Minuten weit draußen den Strom durchpflügend allmählich die Höhe der nächsten Buhne erreicht hatte, entschloss ich mich die bis dato noch einigermaßer moderat straff eingestellte Bremse sukzessive noch weiter anzuziehen, was aber auch mit der inzwischen nahezu komplett dicht gemachten Bremse keinerlei Auswirkung auf die unbeirrte Flucht des Fisches hatte. Meiner aus früheren Hängern gewonnenen Einschätzung nach, hatte ich damit auch die Belastbarkeitsgrenze für die Fireline gerade noch vertretbar fast ausgereizt, und die Flucht lief auch unverändert weiter, bis es dann eine halbe Minute später plötzlich doch diesen hässlichen stillen Ruck gab... :c :c 

Anfangs wollte ich nicht wahr haben, dass die Schnur tatsächlich gekommen sein sollte, denn die Erhöhung des Bremsdrucks hatte ich wirklich mit Augenmaß vorgenommen und ich würde auch jetzt noch an meiner Einschätzung festhalten wollen, dass die Schnur auch diese enorm hohe Belastung von der Knotenfestigkeit her auf alle Fälle noch hätte abkönnen müssen. 

Nun kommt dann aber der entscheidende und von mir in diesem Moment so derb nicht einkalkulierte bzw. in dieser extremen Ausprägung nicht erwartete "Effekt" hinzu, nämlich die sich in diesem Moment haarsträubend offenbarende Abrieb"festigkeit". Der Abriss kam nicht am Knoten am Stalvorfach, sondern geschätzte 3-5 Meter darüber! Gleich mehrere Stellen vor der eigentlichen Abrissstelle waren auf bis zu 25 cm Länge dermaßen völlig aufgebröselt/aufgerieben, wie ich es bislang noch nicht einmal ansatzweise gesehen habe #t - mit bloßem Auge erkennbar auf nicht einmal halbe Schnurstärke runtergefräst und die äußeren Faserschichten hingen wie mit einem Microspargelschäler abgeschält nur noch wild gekringelt herum bzw. waren die Schurreste zu kleinen Knäulchen zusammengeschoben... |uhoh: Ursache hiefür war nachträglich betrachtet wahrscheinlich der Kurzbesuch am Buhnenkopf oder aber eine Kante zur Fahrrinne im Hauptstrom.

Fazit: Auch wenn eine 0,17er Fireline für einen solchen Fisch eine alles andere als adäquate Schnurstärke darstellt, so ist der Ärger, einen solchen Ausnahmefisch wegen einer mehr als bescheidenen Abriebfestigkeit (vergleichsweise frühzeitig) zu verlieren, doch dermaßen nachhaltig groß, dass es sich auch für mich mit der Fireline ausgefischt hat |gr:!! 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Levi (6. November 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Tach zusammen!

Habe mir vor ein paar Minuten die neue Fireline Crystal in der Stärke 0,12 aufgespult. Die Knotenfestigkeit ist eine ansolute Katastrophe!!!
Habe zig Versuche gebraucht, um die Schnur per Albright-Knoten mit der unterfütterten monofilen zu verbinden.
Möchte die Schnur gerne an der Küste testen.
Normalerweise schalte ich zum Mefo-Fischen gerne 1,5 Meter Fluocarbon vor - auch mit dem Albright-Knoten.
Das werde ich mit der Crystal mit Sicherheit nicht tun!!!
Habe die letzten 2 Stunde wirklich viele Knoten-Tests gemacht.
Die Schnur gibt mir kein wirklich gutes Gefühl. 
Mal sehen was die Praxis bringt!!!

Beste Grüße
Levi


----------



## profifischer (6. November 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

@levi
versuch diese knoten http://barsch-alarm.de/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=947#14
mfg manuel


----------



## atze1 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*



Levi schrieb:


> Tach zusammen!
> 
> Habe mir vor ein paar Minuten die neue Fireline Crystal in der Stärke 0,12 aufgespult. Die Knotenfestigkeit ist eine ansolute Katastrophe!!!
> Habe zig Versuche gebraucht, um die Schnur per Albright-Knoten mit der unterfütterten monofilen zu verbinden.
> ...





Kann ich mich nicht anschliessen,nach einen ordentlich sauber gebundenen und nach Vorschrift, zusammen gezogenen Knoten hälöt dieser und die Schnur was Sie verspricht allerdings fische ich 0,17er 

einen Unterschied zur normalen Fireline gibt es nicht außer das die Crystal am Anfang steifer ist und ab und an ein paar , sagen wir Schnurreste auf der Schnur sind die sich aber leicht lösen lassen (achja und Fisch fängt sie auch, sowie derbe Hänger zu lösen ist kein Problem)


----------



## donlotis (6. November 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*



burn77 schrieb:


> Erinnere mich an ne 0,08er Powerline, ich nach dem ersten mal Fischen wieder abgespult und in die Tonne getreten hab, weil sie ausser steif nur noch steif war



Hallo, ich fische die Powerline 0.14mm schon seit einigen Jahren und finde sie wirklich gut. Jede geflochtene Schnur ist am Anfang etwas steif, nach einigen Dutzend Würfen wird sie wirklich geschmeidig und läuft sahnemäßig ab. Wie jede Geflochtene muss auch die Powerline eingefischt werden, gerne mit schwereren Blinkern oder Wobblern, Hauptsache Druck auf der Schnur.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Levi (6. November 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

@profifischer

Vielen Dank! Werde ich umgehend versuchen!

Grüße
Levi


----------



## rumburack10 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Ich fische Spiderwire in 0,14 mm und hab keine Probleme.


----------



## zander55 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Fische die Stroft GTP, in der 6 Kg Variante, in Gelb. Bin von der Schnur absolut begeistert, hab noch nie eine bessere Multifile Schnur gehabt, hält sehr lange und die Farbe bleicht auch kaum aus. Ist zwar nicht gerade billig aber ihr Gelt Wert.


----------



## ceram (9. November 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

ich fische im moment (seit einigen monaten) die corastrong zoom in 0,14 mm und bin sehr  zufrieden was wurfeigenschaften und abriebfestigkeit angeht. farbe ist wie bei fast jeder anderen schnur gleich weg...

abraten würde ich von allen typen der fireline (standard, xds und crystal) beim angeln im fluß (wo man eben eine abriebfeste schnur braucht), da ist diese zum vergessen. 

Hemingway hatte ich auch - war auch zum vergessen, 1 perücke nach der anderen.

andere geflochtene wie penn (kg) oder die alte spiderwire hatte ich auch versucht, stellten mich aber nicht richtig zufrieden.

petri max#h


----------



## schnuppel (10. November 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Mit der Hemingwey hab ich die selben Erfahrungen gemacht, eine Perücke nach der anderen, und im Verhältnis zur Tragkraft eine sehr dicke Schnur.


----------



## Pilkman (10. November 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*



donlotis schrieb:


> Hallo, ich fische die Powerline 0.14mm schon seit einigen Jahren und finde sie wirklich gut. Jede geflochtene Schnur ist am Anfang etwas steif, nach einigen Dutzend Würfen wird sie wirklich geschmeidig und läuft sahnemäßig ab. Wie jede Geflochtene muss auch die Powerline eingefischt werden, gerne mit schwereren Blinkern oder Wobblern, Hauptsache Druck auf der Schnur. ...



Hallo,

das kann ich für die 0,08er Powerline auch nur unterstreichen. Ich habe damit vor kurzem auch eine 2500er Twinpower bespult und mußte die Schnur erst einmal "einfischen", damit sie ihre Steife verliert. Wie Donlotis schon sagte: Am besten Schnur erstmal nass machen und dann mit ´nem Meerforellenblinker oder z.B. ´nem Spöket die Schnur einwerfen.

Nach dieser Vorgehensweise ist die Powerline absolut klasse auf der Statio. #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. November 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Welche Hemingway meint ihr denn?
Also für die Hemingway Monotec Futura kann ich das mal verneinen, das ist eine nicht geflochtene Multifile mit genau den Eigenschaften (Abbriebsfestigkeit, Haltbarkeit), die die Fireline nicht hat, und die ist richtig gut und hat wirklich wenig Dehnung 

Einziger Nachtteil der Monotec Futura, weswegen ich die Gigafish Powerline 17 ausprobiert habe: wenn es nicht gerade superglatte SIC-Ringe (in Quali ~org.Fuji) sind, macht die richtig "Gequietsche" beim Werfen in den Ringen. 
Macht die Powerline weniger, dafür ist die Powerline 17 (ca.0,33mm) bedeutend dicker als die Monotec Futura 18 (ca.0,24mm). Die Monotec Futura 15 kann man sogar schon als richtig dünne Multifile bezeichnen, die liegt damit aber schon wieder in der Richtung Abrissgefährdung.


----------



## shirazer (21. November 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Moin!
Nimmt denn keiner die KG von Penn, ich meine die Beschreibung hört sich gut an. warum schreibt keiner über sie?


----------



## shirazer (21. November 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Moin!
Nimmt denn keiner die KG von Penn, ich meine die Beschreibung hört sich gut an. warum schreibt keiner über sie?|kopfkrat


----------



## Bernhard* (22. November 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Hi!

Die PENN 15KG ist ne klasse Schnur.
Bezüglich reellen Durchmesser/Tragkraft kannst ja mal hier nachsehen.


----------



## BassBandit (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Moin moin an alle Boardies,

meine Erfahrungen decken sich mit einer Vielzahl an Beiträgen. Ich habe bisher folgende Schnüre gefischt:

Fireline 0,10mm , 0,12mm , 0,17mm
Powerline 0,07mm (reel deutlich dicker)
Whiplash 0,10mm 
Corastrong 0,30mm
Zoom 7 0,10mm , 0,14mm , 0,16mm
Stroft 6kg
Alle Schnüre sind beim Spinnfischen und Brandungsangeln gebraucht worden. Sie wurden auf sehr hochwertigen Daiwa- und Shimanorollen gefischt an der Nordsee. Hier mein Fazit :
- Fireline fasert sehr schnell auf und ist nicht besonders abriebfest. gute wurfleistung nur Anfangs.
- Whiplash taugt für die Stationärrolle garnicht, saugt sich voll Wasser und fasert auf. Einfach nur Schrott.
- Powerline ist sehr abriebfest, gutes Preis- Leistungsverhältnis.
- Corastrong zum Welsblinkern ok. saugt nach einiger Zeit aber auch Wasser auf.
- Zoom 7 wirft sich sehr gut ist aber nicht wirklich rund geflochten. Die Beschichtung hält relativ lange. Gute Allroundschnur.
- Stroft ist eine Topschnur die sehr lange hält, sehr weich ist und top wirft. Leider sehr teuer. Schön wäre auch wenn der Hersteller endlich mal Durchmesserangaben machen würde.

Zur Zeit fische ich die Spiderwire Stealth in 0,12mm und 0,17mm und bis jetzt macht die Schnur einen erstklassigen Eindruck. Mal sehen was die Zeit bringt . In sehr hängerreichen Gewässern würde ich die Powerline empfehlen, da sie sehr robust ist.

In diesem Sinn "Nur Dicke"


----------



## Debilofant (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gute geflochtene Schnur gesucht....*

Hallo,

hatte ein wenig "lange Weile" und habe dann mal die betroffenen Firelineenden herausgeschnitten und abgelichtet, die ich in meinem letzten Posting hier angesprochen hatte. Diese Bilder dürften mehr als tausend Worte zur Abriebfestigkeit aussagen bzw. zum wahren inneren Wert bzw. Aufbau dieser Schnur, der sich unter der nur anfangs zugekleisterten Oberfläche verbirgt...

Zu den Bildern: Es sind jeweils dieselben 3 Schnurstücke der 0,17er Fireline zu sehen, zwei ragen von links unten ins Bild rein, eines von rechts oben, wobei ich zu bedenken geben muss, dass dies noch jene Fetzen waren, die sich vor der Abrissstelle befanden... die Abrissstelle selbst dürfte noch "besser" ausgesehen haben....|uhoh: 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------

